

Ask HN: Compiling SQL to Amazon DynamoDB - Can I make money? - wagerlabs
https://github.com/wagerlabs/mix

======
wagerlabs
This was a project for a client so that code is proprietary. I wrote the
compiler in OCaml and generate Erlang code that targets my DynamoDB wrapper
[1].

The benefit is automatically enforcing referential integrity, documenting the
"schema" and eliminating a boatload of boilerplate.

Is there commercial potential here?

I already have triggers and could add "REST endpoints" with SQL code and
callouts to external functions written in the code that the compiler targets.

Would this be something you would pay for, e.g. if I generated nodejs or some
other code?

[1] [https://github.com/wagerlabs/ddb](https://github.com/wagerlabs/ddb)

